# Stimmen verändern?



## Karlito (23. Oktober 2003)

n'Abend,

hätt mal ne Frage, vielleicht ann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

ich wollt für ein Video nen Kommentar nebenher aufsagen und mit reinschneiden. Da ich jetz aber nich so ne dufte Stimme habe, wie irgendwelche Sprecher in bekannteren Games oder Filmen, woll ich fragen, ob ( und wenn ja, wie ) man 2 Files miteinander verbinden kann, also mein Gesagtes mit dem Soundschema eines anderen Soundsamples. 

Beispiel: Ich schwätz was ins Mikro und veränder meine Stimme mittels nem Soundfile einer anderen Stimme.   

Any help?


----------



## Vincent (23. Oktober 2003)

Ich fürchte, das was die vorschwebt ist absolut unmöglich. Computer können heuzutage noch keine Stimmuster analysieren und sie in Echtzeit auf deine Eigene anwenden.
Was du machen kannst, ist bestimmte Effekt über deien Stimme zu legen, um ihr mehr Schmackes zu geben.

Ein deutlicher Kompressor zusammen mit etwas Room-Simulation und ein klein wenig Delay bewirken da Wunder.


----------



## Karlito (23. Oktober 2003)

Hmm, ok. 

Mit welchen Proggs/PlugIns kann man Effekte drüberlegen? Hab grad WaveLab zur Hand.


----------



## Vincent (23. Oktober 2003)

In WaveLab dürfte es die oben genannten Filter eigentlich geben.


----------

